# McCormick MTX 150 pto issues??



## ROGER HOHENSEE (Jan 1, 2021)

McCormick MTX 150 pto issues? Installed a new alternator several years ago, cured the problem, I did the same this time, stiil does no t work, thinking the pto clutch packs need to be replaced, I did smell something cutting corn stalks, before it stopped working. Thank you, Roger Hohensee


----------



## ROGER HOHENSEE (Jan 1, 2021)

pto issues on a McCormick MTX 150??


----------



## ROGER HOHENSEE (Jan 1, 2021)

New Alternator, pto still doesn't work on McCormick MTX 150. Thanks


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Does it turn with no load?
And can you turn it by hand with the tractor off?
Does it work with either the 540 or the 1000 shaft?


----------



## ROGER HOHENSEE (Jan 1, 2021)

yes it turns with no load. I only tried 540. It turns a 1/4 turn with the engine off. Thanks for your reply


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The quarter turn with engine of is likely gear slop before the pto brake holds.
On yours to switch from 540 to 1000 do you just reverse your shaft or is a different shaft?
With the tractor running and the pto turned on with no load does it turn? With it turning can you get a 2x4 to reach from the drawbar or someplace to hold one end solid and then push against the pto to see how much force it takes to stop it from turning.
And also try the 1000 rpm.

If it will try and turn but just not deliver much power it is likely in the pto clutch pack or the solenoid or hydraulics to the clutch pack.


----------



## ROGER HOHENSEE (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you for your reply, I need to remove the clip to reverse the shaft. Is it a big job to replace the clutch pack? How would I determine if I need a solenoid or hydraulic issue. Once again thanks for you reply, I do appreciate your knowledge about this .


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I have never done them on a McCormick, most of the IH's and Farmalls are not bad park them facing down hill and the pto clutches pulled out without even loosing much hytran.

Have you got a service manual for your tractor?
Going in to do that job you will want one, it should also show you where to test the hydraulic apply pressure. The solenoid can be tested a couple of ways depending on its design, first would to be checking if it's getting voltage from the switch, second would be if the coil is easily removed to hold a screwdriver in it and energize it and see if it magnetizes the screwdriver.


----------



## ROGER HOHENSEE (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you for the information


----------

